# Android WiFi tether not working anymore



## robnez (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey guys I was searching and didn't see this in the forums. Recently I've been able to use WiFi without a problem. All of a sudden today it stays on for a few seconds than says what the heck? Your phone took over WiFi connection! Shutting down WiFi now! Any idea what's going on?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## techspecs (Jul 16, 2011)

Could be that another program is fighting for control of the wifi. On my phone, Locale maintains the wifi status based on location etc and it doesn't play well with another program modifying the wifi. It checks the state against the location and says "fix the wifi." I had success with other apps. You might try barnacle if you haven't already.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## robnez (Jan 7, 2012)

I tried barnacle to no avail. Wouldn't tether properly either. Ended up reflashing Rom, WiFi tether works now. Now to restore everything lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you tried Open Garden? Channel 5 or 6 works awesome for me.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## robnez (Jan 7, 2012)

Haven't tried it. Maybe I'll restore the backup I made and test it out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

